# Cant even view the PM I have!



## Tomn (Jan 6, 2009)

lol, what is the point of having a welcome PM if I can't view it until I get 5 posts? 

Guess I will have to get my 5 posts out of the way.  Here is one.  4 to go.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

Tomn welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## Tomn (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, that was an extremely fast reply!  how did do it so fast?  Well, this is my 5th post.  Time to check my PM!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2009)

Tomn said:


> lol, what is the point of having a welcome PM if I can't view it until I get 5 posts?



sad huh? you can thank spammers for this.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2009)

Tomn said:


> Wow, that was an extremely fast reply!  how did do it so fast?



its automated.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 6, 2009)

Tomn said:


> lol, what is the point of having a welcome PM if I can't view it until I get 5 posts?
> 
> Guess I will have to get my 5 posts out of the way.  Here is one.  4 to go.



These damn spammers kill it for us.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 7, 2009)

Prince said:


> its automated.



You mean you don't sit in front of the computer 24/7 just waiting for new members?


----------

